# Brillantez afiebrada



## Spharadi

Hola a todos los hispano-germanos.  A ver si me podéis dar otra versión: 

Realizaba todos estos actos maquinalmente y sin que por un instante desapareciese de sus ojos esa brillantez afiebrada que de pronto habian adquirido.

Er verrichtete diese Handlungen mechanisch, ohne daß nur ein Augenblick  aus seinen hervorfunkelnden Augen jene fieberhaften Züge, die plötzlich sich  einstellten,  verschwanden. 
​
Vielen Dank - Muchas gracias


----------



## Sidjanga

Unas observaciones y sugerencias:

_Er verrichtete *all(e) *diese Handlungen mechanisch***, ohne daß auch nur ein*en* (einzigen) Augenblick  (lang) __jene fieberhaften Züge der/jener *fiebrige Glanz*, der sich plötzlich _sich_ ein*ge*stellt *hatte*,  __aus seinen _hervorfunkelnden _Augen __verschwand/verschwunden wäre._

_Er verrichtete *all *diese Handlungen mechanisch***, ohne daß auch nur ein*en* einzigen Augenblick lang __der/jener *fiebrige Glanz*, der sich plötzlich__ ein*ge*stellt *hatte*,  __aus seinen_ _Augen __verschwunden wäre._

Las cosas borradas y en negrita, respectivamente, son las que se te escaparon/colaron al traducir la frase y, claro, la expresión central aquí. 
Las otras en azul son sugerencias, que van más allá de la traducción literal, pero me parece que así suena más idiomático / fluye mejor.
Por la misma razón no usaría necesariamente _jener _aquí, dado que en alemán suena genereralmente *muy *literario (pero claro que eso depende sobre todo del estilo y registro que pretendas).
Por razones estilisticas colocaría *aus seinen Augen* al final antes del verbo.

_______________________
*** para poder decir si eso pega bien aquí (o qué otra expesión encajaría mejor) habría que saber qué exactamente quiere decir el autor con "maquinalmente", sobre todo si aquí tiene connotaciones positivas o negativas (aunque supongo que más bien positivas, dado que, de lo contrario, sería una contradicción con lo que sigue).


----------



## Spharadi

Liebe Sigianga 
Sehr interessant und lehrreich Deine sprachlichen Beobachtungen und Übersetzungsvorschläge, die ich ausnahmlos verwerten konnte. Dafür einen grossen Dank.


----------



## Liana

Hola,
aquí tienes unas versiones más, pero sin contexto es dificil encontrar una traducción correcta. 

Er führte diese Handlungen (ganz) mechanisch durch, ohne dass nur für einen  Augenblick dieser fieberhafte Glanz, der seine Augen auf einmal überwältigte, verschwand. 

Mechanisch verrichtete er diese Handlungen, ohne dass dieses fieberhafte Glänzen, das sich plötzlich seiner Augen ermächtigte, für einen Moment verschwand.


Er führte diese Handlungen mechanisch durch, ohne dass sich dieses seiner Augen ermächtigende fieberhafte Glänzen für einen Augenblick verschwand.


----------



## Spharadi

Liana
También muy interesantes y útiles tus sugerencias. Muchas gracias


----------



## Sidjanga

Yo no usaría _überwältigen _oder _ermächigen _aquí - por lo menos para mí, suenan bastante exageradas (no se corresponden con la intensidad expresada en la frase original).

Es cierto que, en realidad, habría que usar alguna palabra delante de_mechanisch_, sobre todo para que la frase fluya mejor - pero en realidad quería esperar los comentarios ilustrativos de Spharadí respecto de eso. 
En todo caso, sin más contexto optaría por _vollkommen_.

Y el equivalente más directo de adquirir es probablemente _annehmen_:

_Er verrichtete *all *diese Handlungen vollkommen mechanisch, ohne dass*** auch nur ein*en* einzigen Augenblick lang __der *fiebrige Glanz*, den seine Augen plötzlich angenommen hatten, aus diesen verschwunden wäre.

O:
__Er verrichtete *all *diese Handlungen vollkommen mechanisch, ohne dass __der *fiebrige Glanz*,__den seine Augen plötzlich angenommen hatten, __auch nur ein*en* einzigen Augenblick lang__, aus diesen verschwunden wäre._

O (traduciendo algo menos literal lo del _desaparecer_):
_Er verrichtete *all *diese Handlungen vollkommen mechanisch, ohne dass seine Augen den fiebrigen Glanz__ *verloren hätten*__, __den sie plötzlich angenommen hatten*. / ...*__den fiebrigen Glanz__, __den sie plötzlich angenommen hatten,__ *verloren hätten*__*.

_______________
** _como nota aparte: de acuerdo a las actuales reglas ortográficas, _dass _se escribe con -ss ahora


----------



## Spharadi

Algo más de contexto: 
"De pronto, un fulgor le iluminó la mirada" (  Plötzlich wie bei einem Fieberschub entflammte sein Gesicht)  ----> aqui comienza su nuevo estado psicológico. El hombre está como enajenado (von Wahn umzingelt), de mente afiebrada, los ojos enfebrecidos, delirantes,  sus movimientos son como los de un autómata, y aqui realiza los actos en ese estado febril
Handlung1, Handlung2, Handlung3.....
(All diese Handlungen verrichtete er (vollkommen) mechanisch....etc. ) 

Es muy posible que tenga que usar "annehmen" en vez de "sich einstellen" (tal como lo sugiere Sugianga) , pero veo que "ermächtigen" (Lianas Vorschlag) es - unter Umständen - también una opción.


----------

